# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  ریاضی سخت تره یا فیزیک؟

## -AnTiQuE-

سلام.خسته نباشین دوستان.دوتا سوال ازتون داشتم:
1)به نظرتون برا کنکور خوندن فیزیک سخت تره یا ریاضی؟=======>به نظر خودم خوندن فیزک سخت تره

2)به نظرتون تو کنکور فیزیک بیشتر تراز میده یا ریاضی؟========>به نظر خودم فیزیک بیشتر تراز میده

----------


## MrNobody

ریاضی

----------


## Kendall

برای من فیزیک سخت ترِ
فکر کنم ریاضی تراز بیشتری بده،البته بستگی به سختی وآسونی سوالا داره.

----------


## -Sevda-

فیزیک سخت تره
ریاضی بیشتر تراز میده بنظرم

----------


## ali13791379

فیزیک سخت تره ولی ریاضی بیشتر تراز میده

----------


## parsa01

> سلام.خسته نباشین دوستان.دوتا سوال ازتون داشتم:
> 1)به نظرتون برا کنکور خوندن فیزیک سخت تره یا ریاضی؟=======>به نظر خودم خوندن فیزک سخت تره
> 
> 2)به نظرتون تو کنکور فیزیک بیشتر تراز میده یا ریاضی؟========>به نظر خودم فیزیک بیشتر تراز میده


واسه من فیزیک پیش ( دوازدهم) از ریاضی دوازدهم سخت تره و ریاضی پایه از فیزیک پایه سخت تر :Yahoo (4):

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_ریاضی از فیزیک بهتره . مطالب فیزیک فرار ترن ولی مطالب ریاضی ماندگاریشون توی ذهن بیشتره . 
به قول معلم ریاضیمون : برای ریاضی مرگ یکبار شیون هم یه بار ... 
ولی فیزیک تیپ تستاش تنوع بیشتری دارن و احتمال داره با وجود تسلط بر یک مبحث نتونید تست های ایده دار و جون دارشو بزنید . 

ریاضی بیشتر تراز میده فکر کنم_

----------


## Khali

فیزیک نیاز به درک، تخیل، صبر، اطلاعات داره
در کنارش قواعد ریاضی بسیار کمک کننده و لازمن
اینجاست که فیزیک یک مرحله از ریاضی پیچیده تر میشه
و بقول شما سخت تر

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

پاسخ ساده است کدوم پایه قوی تری داری و کدوم بیشتر کار کردی 
من تو ریاضی و فیزیک خیلی خوبم تست ها انصافا درصد ها بالا میزنم فقط عربی رو مخم و واقعا ناراحت و نا امیدم کرده پایه عربی من خیلی بد

----------


## farhadhamidi

فیزیک سخت تره

----------

